# Carlo Goldstein



## motty (Feb 12, 2014)

hey guys
has anybody heard of Carlo Goldstein, conductor from italy?
ive seen him performed in MILAN last november, and i was amazed, good skills at such a young age..
cant wait to see him again.


----------

